# Homosassa Guide



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

shoot me a message on here or call/text me at 352278-2312


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. William Toney.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Capt. Brian Sawyer - Old South Expeditions


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Fishing Guide-Crystal River, FL- Ridin' The Tide Charters


Call Captain Adam for your redfish, tarpon and snook fishing trip of a lifetime. A top fishing guide and fishing charter in the Crystal River, Florida areas.




www.ridinthetidecharters.com


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

also highly recommend Capt. Brian Sawyer


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@messier69 is also very knowledgeable local


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Bryon Chamberlin out of Chazz. I fished with him last month and what an amazing experience!!


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Jimmy Long, Jim Farrior, or Stump. Only 3 guides I'd ever consider going out of sassa......


----------



## M48SHOOTER (Oct 20, 2019)

Capt Mike Ziegler, and Mellow Mangroves Capt Sean


----------



## noflogata (Sep 14, 2020)

flyclimber said:


> @messier69 is also very knowledgeable local


+1 on kyle, haven't fished with him myself but I've heard great things from friends


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

plus 2 Kyle good guy and have fished with him. he grew up there. runs a mav


----------



## chad1616 (Jul 23, 2015)

+3 on kyle


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Kyle M. fun guy on a boat. great attitude. something most don't know, years ago when the redfish limit was 2 per person. Kyle would only allow clients to keep 1 fish each.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

+4


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Kyle messier for fly 

Charley Harris for conventional


----------

